# Help!.. I have issues choosing my next TV



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

I have a Panasonic 42" Full HD 3D TV about 5 years old.
I'm fancying buying a 55" 4K model.

My problem is I can't get Fibre and can't afford Sky prices so I want to know if it's worth investing in a 4K telly.

My D/L speed is a miserly 4.3mps so internet TV will not be good but I'm elderly and am quite happy with the Free view channels.Netflix doesn't really appeal.

I'm thinking Freeview Play which will enhance my recording and playback and hoping that the freeview channels will be better in 4K ?

So should I go for it and will it be an upgrade on my current HD TV?


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

westerman said:


> I have a Panasonic 42" Full HD 3D TV about 5 years old.
> I'm fancying buying a 55" 4K model.
> 
> My problem is I can't get Fibre and can't afford Sky prices so I want to know if it's worth investing in a 4K telly.
> ...


Unfortunately your internet speed is the limiting factor and at 4.3 mbps, uhd material is simply out of reach

Netflix requires a steady 25mbps for uhd and the latest BBC trial needed 40

There are no uhd TV channels around as it's currently impossible transmit this through the aerial (or satellite for that matter). Freeview play is simply a marketing term for combining HD TV channels with 4k on demand streaming services (which require a decent internet connection)

That said you can buy uhd blurays now with HDR and the quality is jaw dropping so that is an option for you if you want that. Be prepared to spend at least £160 on a player and the disks are around £20 each

What TV do you have at the moment? If it's a 3d Panny is it a plasma?

If you are thinking of upgrading your TV to get a bigger size then you can get decent 55" led uhd ones from £600 and up

If you so have a plasma then you won't be able to replicate the black levels unless you move to an oled which is in the £1500 and up bracket for a 55"

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks for your reply Hereisphilly, 

I bought my current set about 5 years ago, Full HD smart TVwith 3D and it's LED not plasma. It's a nice set with lots of features, £800 at the time, but I fancied getting a big one 55" with 4K.
From what you say and what I've been able to find out, i't's looking like I might be best sticking with it for a while until I can get Virgin. Virgin have put all the ducting in place to our houses here but are having a problem with getting permission for the cable to be installed. They expect to get it done but can't give me a date plus I'm stuck into another 18 months with BT 

If I hang on a while Oled might come within reach.

I like the sound of the Blueray, will look into that one.

Thanks for the help.

Harry


----------



## Russ (Jun 27, 2006)

I bought my LG oled during Black Friday last year. Well, I bought it a few weeks before actually from John Lewis and then they price matched twice to better deals. 

£1400 in the end and even from a Panasonic plasma it’s is an awesome set


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

westerman said:


> I have a Panasonic 42" Full HD 3D TV about 5 years old.
> I'm fancying buying a 55" 4K model.
> 
> My problem is I can't get Fibre and can't afford Sky prices so I want to know if it's worth investing in a 4K telly.
> ...


Best advice I can offer, on top of the good advice you've had - is to go and have a look at some yourself, see if you like the picture and can notice a difference - I'd advise watching a TV programme rather than the demo mode and try to look at a few (inc HD ones) to be able to compare them.

Hopefully you can decide if it's worth a change now or in 12-18 months or so...


----------



## bluechimp (Dec 21, 2017)

I feel your pain Westerman, I too have poor internet speed, I’m sure my dial up used to be quicker! 

I love Samsung TV’s, they are such good quality for the price, especially if you do a bit of research and find one at a good price.


----------



## Taxboy (Aug 23, 2006)

Andyblue said:


> Best advice I can offer, on top of the good advice you've had - is to go and have a look at some yourself, see if you like the picture and can notice a difference - I'd advise watching a TV programme rather than the demo mode and try to look at a few (inc HD ones) to be able to compare them.
> 
> Hopefully you can decide if it's worth a change now or in 12-18 months or so...


Good advice here. If you find a TV you like and can hold off until April / May next year you should get the best price. This is the time of the year when retailers need to start clearing "old" stock for the new models

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## shl-kelso (Dec 27, 2012)

If you really want something with great picture quality get yourself over to AVForums and take a look at their TV reviews. They carry our “proper” picture quality/accuracy analysis as part of there review process and are very critical in this area. They use proper calibrated test equipment and provide “out of the box” and full professional calibration results to show the true performance if the screens they test. Much better than reviews just based on personal opinion and simple observation.


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

Just a big thanks for all your advice. When I bought my set it was the all singing all dancing Panasonic with Full HD, Smart TV and the exciting upcoming 3D. It cost £800 at the time which was a considerable amount for a TV in those days.
Here we are 5 years on, 3D went belly up and technology has raced ahead.
I suspect whatever TV I buy now will be as much out of date in another 5 years time.
I get a really good picture on my current set and can live with it but I have a fairly large lounge and would prefer 55" as opposed to the current set which is 42".
Then there's the element of wanting 'the latest'.
I thought at first I'll just buy a nice 55" 4K TV but when I started looking into it I realise there's quite a lot to it so need to be careful.
I know Virgin will be available within a few months, problem is I've recently locked myself into BT for 18 months.
I think it might be best to wait a while and within around 12 months see what's available then. That way I can buy myself out of BT (might get Virgin to help there!) and get the latest TV and be able to enjoy the internet channels etc.

Harry


----------



## mar00 (Jun 24, 2018)

freeview isn't in 4K only HD although there maybe the occasional programme in 4K, also there could be some variation depending on your location enter your postcode on the freeview site to find out, 

a 4K tv will upscale most HD content to higher quality, but actually most of the programmes and films any of the broadcaster say are 4K are not really originally produced in 4K, 

so I suppose the answer to the original question would be a 4K tv will mostly be better than full HD but rarely true 4K, 

the ones to go full 4K first with TV will probably be the streaming companies like netflix, Amazon and then SKY, as they produce their own content, but as you say it's not an option just yet, personally I'd probably wait a while,


----------



## shl-kelso (Dec 27, 2012)

My own view (having recently upgraded from a 65” Samsung plasma to a 75” Sony full array direct backlight with local dimming LCD/LED is that there is a big jump in picture quality even with upscaled HD - my new TV has much better motion handling, much more accurate colour, and far higher brightness. 

When I am able to use 4k HDR (and especially with Dolby Vision) then this really does show how far image processing has improved over the years. I don’t mean all the artificial processing/smoothing modes that more often ruin the image, but the base processing that simply achieves a natural image, correct colour, correct brightness/contrast, and fluid motion without needing to resort to professional calibration. 

UHD Blu-ray definitely gives the best picture with an appropriately well mastered disc, but even watching Sky Q and HD sources looks so much better. 

So choose wisely and you should easily see the improvement both from a bigger screen and better quality images. 

Prices will be better again come January on current 2018 model TVs once the major manufacturers announce their 2019 ranges at CES, but like any tech you have to decide to buy when it suits you as there are always new models with more improvements just waiting to be launched. So expect brighter screens with potentially better colour accuracy again next year, although the improvements are becoming incremental again rather than being massive steps forward as the current technologies and processing mature.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

westerman said:


> I know Virgin will be available within a few months, problem is I've recently locked myself into BT for 18 months.
> I think it might be best to wait a while and within around 12 months see what's available then. That way I can buy myself out of BT....
> 
> Harry


Harry, just wait until BT email you with a price increase - probably around January time if previous history is to go off - you can then give them notice you're not happy with the increase and leave - it's in their T&C as is their ability to just increase your cost mid contract - I've had the argument several times with them...


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

shl-kelso said:


> My own view (having recently upgraded from a 65" Samsung plasma to a 75" Sony full array direct backlight with local dimming LCD/LED is that there is a big jump in picture quality even with upscaled HD - my new TV has much better motion handling, much more accurate colour, and far higher brightness.
> 
> When I am able to use 4k HDR (and especially with Dolby Vision) then this really does show how far image processing has improved over the years. I don't mean all the artificial processing/smoothing modes that more often ruin the image, but the base processing that simply achieves a natural image, correct colour, correct brightness/contrast, and fluid motion without needing to resort to professional calibration.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your helpful post, from the research I've been doing your comments do make a lot of sense.
Just as in any other industry whatever is the best at the time soon becomes yesterdays tech and on we go!

It seems 4K is similar in context to how 'HD Ready' followed by 'Full HD' were at the time. Theres the technology for great viewing but a shortage of material to be viewed in the format.
However the ability of some TV's to upscale means an improvement even though it's not yet the real deal.
I'm still leaning towards waiting a while and coinciding the new telly with switching to Virgin but being of an impulsive nature, anything could happen 

Harry


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

UPDATE:-

Well I said I was impulsive  !! I have spent the last week looking at TV's and reading reviews.
It's obvious the very best are Oled or Qled and way above my price bracket anyway as I was looking sub a grand.

Having always had Panasonic but they do seem to have been overtaken by the likes of LG, Samsung and Sony.

Anyway I never thought I would go 'left field' but I have plumped for a 55" Hisense. model H55U7AUK at a price of £649.

All reviews and reports say it punches way above it's price with 4K UHD, HDR,Certified with up scaling and using Hisense's heavily patented 'ULED' which I think is and LED Edge backlight system that works well.

I'll see how I get on. Internet channels will be curtailed according to my lack of speed but until I get Fibre Optic I'll muddle through.
At least now I have the technology and bigger screen

If you wonder at the Hisense, check out the model I have bought (above) it looks good.

Expecting delivery tomorrow from A.0.

Harry


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Ooh good news then - hopefully arrive tomorrow and you can get it set up and enjoy - don’t forget the “before” and “after” shots of the new TV


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

I have always been into Sony and nearly bought the AF8 but due to Android tv interface being a pain and slow I to a gamble with LG C8 as the AF8 has the LG panel anyway love it interface fantastic and voice control great.
As said already I have got caught out he internet speed needed for Netflix and the likes, but await my 4K DV player soon, and getting good picture on Freesat box.
Matched with sonos sound bar it’s great


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

Derekh929 said:


> I have always been into Sony and nearly bought the AF8 but due to Android tv interface being a pain and slow I to a gamble with LG C8 as the AF8 has the LG panel anyway love it interface fantastic and voice control great.
> As said already I have got caught out he internet speed needed for Netflix and the likes, but await my 4K DV player soon, and getting good picture on Freesat box.
> Matched with sonos sound bar it's great


I have a Panasonic HD Bluray player at the moment with twin freeview and will probably update that to a UHD / 4K job.
I have a Panasonic sound base which certainly is an upgrade on TV sound and offers a number of nice audio options. Looking forward to getting the TV tomorrow and setting it up.

Harry


----------

